# Uber receives a floundering 1-star rating at Consumer Affairs



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


Uber is just so stupid. In the race to try to do an IPO, they are going to kill the brand.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They couldn't even get one 3 star rating. Hard to believe this is reality, but it is.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

They should be deactivated!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


POST # 1/riChElwAy: Thank You for this
Hyperlinked Evaluation
Compendium from Consumer Affairs.

Thank You for adding to the "News-
Meister" Body of Hyperlinked Knowledge
that Our #1 Notable, chi1cabby began
EXACTLY 18 months ago ....yesterday.

UPNFers...especially NUberers...be sure
to go Out-of-Your-way to Show Appre-
ciation to Fellow Members that bring
the ...LifeBlood... to these Forums, to
Share and Learn From.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Uber is just so stupid. In the race to try to do an IPO, they are going to kill the brand.


Why would they care about the brand? They care about cashing out and living the rest of their lives in luxury. Why exactly SHOULD they care?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

This is what happens when your picking from the bottom of the barrel "drivers", service will go down the tubes, customers will eventually get feed up and use another service "like they used to before Uber came to town", you can't have wanna be Taxi drivers doing Taxi work.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ORT said:


> This is what happens when your picking from the bottom of the barrel "drivers", service will go down the tubes, customers will eventually get feed up and use another service "like they used to before Uber came to town", you can't have wanna be Taxi drivers doing Taxi work.


This model would work pretty well if they cared more about providing good service, safety for all involved, a workable income for drivers, a fair rating system, and screened appropriately.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Uber is just so stupid. In the race to try to do an IPO, they are going to kill the brand.


They're not doing an IPO. Their window as a tech company closed a long time ago. What Uber is doing is slowly going to zero.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you for providing this. This needs to hit media.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK....I know Uber is bad....but C'MON people....take SOME responsibility for YOUR OWN STUPIDITY! SHM. 

One of the reviews on this site said:

_Comments in RED are mine._ 

Deven of Fremont, CA on Sept. 29, 2015

I had an extremely terrible experience with Uber Drive today.. (9/27/15 9:30 PM PST) I was picked up by a WRONG Uber. I showed him the Driver Info and Name and he said it is correct and I am his ride. (Deven couldn't read and determine this for himself?) After driving a mile, he asked me to leave as I was not his ride as it showed up on his phone! I had lost power from my cell phone at that time! I tried to explain the situation but did not understand English at all. I requested him to drop me off at nearby safe place, he declined. I offered him to pay full price to drop me off at my home, he declined.

And I and my family (my wife and my little daughter) got stranded on the middle of the road. His Car License Plate was **.(Oh, _NOW _you check the license plate?)  He could not even give me his name! So, how did I ended up in his car? He asked me to get in the car. (He _ASKED_ HIM....he didn't put a gun to his head!) I showed him Driver and Car Info. And he said yes. After driving a a mile he realized he had a wrong ride. So, he had no clue! ("HE" had no clue? Look at yourSELF buddy!)  I had to wait so late in the middle of a road, finally took a taxi. I am so upset that I have no words to describe my experience today. Why did Uber allowed non-English speaking drivers in USA? (Apparently from this story...we are not even sure he WAS an Uber Driver!) Why did he pick us up from a wrong location? Why did he not have any courtesy to drop us off to a decent place? I asked Uber customer service to help, they simply added 5$ refund on my account.. Uber Request id **. Very poor and highly unsafe service.. Especially if you are with family.

MORAL OF THIS STORY. VERIFY THAT THE *CAR, DRIVER & LICENSE PLATE* MATCH YOUR MATCHED RIDE REQUEST! 
IF THEY DO NOT MATCH, *DO NOT GET IN THE CAR!* Even if they '_ASK_'. LOL  ANY PROBLEMS YOU ENCOUNTER AFTER IGNORING THESE BASIC SAFETY MEASURES ARE ON YOU!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks there is no zero rating.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Perhaps Uber corp would get more 5 stars if they just provided the consumer affairs website free water and lots of free candies.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Perhaps Uber corp would get more 5 stars if they just provided the consumer affairs website free water and lots of free candies.


All they need to do is send over David Plouffe with a suitcase full of money.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> This model would work pretty well if they cared more about providing good service, safety for all involved, a workable income for drivers, a fair rating system, and screened appropriately.


POST # 8/D Town:....¡Correctomundo!
"Balls!" said the
Queen...."If I had them...I'd be King!"


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

To be fair, most of those rater's comments are ridiculous, and there's only 33 of them.

Bad data, irrelevant sample size.. not a good representation of Uber's true systematic flaws.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> All they need to do is send over David Plouffe with a suitcase full of money.


Speaking of suitcases of money, former NY assembly speaker Sheldon Silver. He is one of many Uber criminals, but he was caught and found guilty. Most likely just walk away with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


This actually does surprise me from a user perspective. And if you read some of the complaints, most are just flat out lies. One guys says they added a 20% tip = Liar. The real beefs should come from us suckers who run for Uber, not the passangers who are getting dirt cheap rides.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

ORT said:


> This is what happens when your picking from the bottom of the barrel "drivers".


Why are you insulting drivers? Lucky for you this forum allows bottom of the barrel commenters.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Why are you insulting drivers? Lucky for you this forum allows bottom of the barrel commenters.


I only speak the truth. Nothing personal.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Why are you insulting drivers?


He's a taxi driver.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know why anyone is bothering to read that Consumer Affairs site. It looks like one of those sites built for people to complain about things, using a name that sounds somewhat credible since it sounds like Consumer Reports, which is legit. Sites like that get almost all negative comments, because people don't go there to say they took a ride, the driver was friendly, the price was fair, they would do it again, etc. People go on sites like that when they are upset or want to slam something, true or not.

Most of the comments I read on there were either clueless or just plain untrue. Uber added a 20% tip? No, it didn't! Your driver took 30 min to arrive? Maybe, but if so, that's because of how far away he was when you ordered the ride. You should be happy someone was willing to drive that far to pick you up.

Plus of course there's no way to verify any of the comments or whether the people ever took an Uber ride. A lot of the negative comments are probably fake ones from the taxi industry or disgruntled Uber drivers.

It's certainly not at all a representative sample of Uber riders. I get riders every day I go out telling me how much they love Uber and very few complaints, usually about other drivers who canceled on them or things like that, but they still use the service.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I don't know why anyone is bothering to read that Consumer Affairs site. It looks like one of those sites built for people to complain about things, using a name that sounds somewhat credible since it sounds like Consumer Reports, which is legit. Sites like that get almost all negative comments, because people don't go there to say they took a ride, the driver was friendly, the price was fair, they would do it again, etc. People go on sites like that when they are upset or want to slam something, true or not.
> 
> Most of the comments I read on there were either clueless or just plain untrue. Uber added a 20% tip? No, it didn't! Your driver took 30 min to arrive? Maybe, but if so, that's because of how far away he was when you ordered the ride. You should be happy someone was willing to drive that far to pick you up.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your point, but the complaints do seem detailed and legit.. as the Uber Churn Machine gobbles through populations, the quality of Uber driver and therefore the Uber service is only getting worse


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

POMilton said:


> This actually does surprise me from a user perspective. And if you read some of the complaints, most are just flat out lies. One guys says they added a 20% tip = Liar. The real beefs should come from us suckers who run for Uber, not the passangers who are getting dirt cheap rides.


POST # 20 /POMilton: W R O N G !
How Off-Base
do you wanna be? #[F]UberTaxi, a
Platform in only DC/NYC/CHI/SFO, has
had an Automatic 20% Tip...in App...
since 2010. Welcome to The Truth.

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. Real.

BTW: Interested in the "Real Story"?
Read from the NINE THOUSAND THREADS
from Our #1 Notable [email protected]!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK....I know Uber is bad....but C'MON people....take SOME responsibility for YOUR OWN STUPIDITY! SHM.
> 
> One of the reviews on this site said:
> 
> ...


POST # 11/LEAFdriver: S I N G ..I T...
S I S T E R !
Can I get an "AMEN!" ? Anyone ?!?

Bison: Uh....AMEN!....Hallelure!
▪¤▪¤▪¤[Is this "that kind" of Church?]
K U D O S ....on the....C O L O R S!
Props for Caps/Italics/Fonts/Emojis


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ubershiza said:


> All they need to do is send over David Plouffe with a suitcase full of money.


POST # 14/ubershiza: I know! I know
....a "Place" where I'd like 
to...send..."DavidPlouffe-in-a-Suitcase".
☆ H
☆ E
☆ Double-HockeySticks.........Chortle!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> I don't know why anyone is bothering to read that Consumer Affairs site. It looks like one of those sites built for people to complain about things, using a name that sounds somewhat credible since it sounds like Consumer Reports, which is legit. Sites like that get almost all negative comments, because people don't go there to say they took a ride, the driver was friendly, the price was fair, they would do it again, etc. People go on sites like that when they are upset or want to slam something, true or not.
> 
> Most of the comments I read on there were either clueless or just plain untrue. Uber added a 20% tip? No, it didn't! Your driver took 30 min to arrive? Maybe, but if so, that's because of how far away he was when you ordered the ride. You should be happy someone was willing to drive that far to pick you up.
> 
> ...


POST # 22/FlDriver: With regard to
the 20% Tip...IN-APP...
for the #[F]UberTaxis...since 2010...in
SFO/D.C./NYC/CHI...please see my Reply
to POMilton above.

Bison: #[F]Uber's History...it DOES exist
via UPNF's Searchable Database Format!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> I appreciate your point, but the complaints do seem detailed and legit.. as the Uber Churn Machine gobbles through populations, the quality of Uber driver and therefore the Uber service is only getting worse


POST # 23/riChElwAy: Righty-oh! QB.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

33 complaints out of millions of rides.
I don't see how you can use these reviews to come up with any conclusions.
Too little data on a site only used by complainers.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

getme2srq said:


> 33 complaints out of millions of rides.
> I don't see how you can use these reviews to come up with any conclusions.
> Too little data on a site only used by complainers.


it's 33 times more data than Uber reports to the PUC


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Honda sells a lot of well reviewed cars. Cars that stand the test of time. I bet there are bad reviews regarding Hondas on that site.

Not defending Uber, im just saying..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

getme2srq said:


> 33 complaints out of millions of rides.
> I don't see how you can use these reviews to come up with any conclusions.
> Too little data on a site only used by complainers.


POST # 29/getme2srq: Just use the Search
Function combined
with chi1cabby 's Content to find the
Hyperlink/s to a Compiliation of OVER
100 TWITTER COMPLAINTS made re-
garding, at best, Atrocious Service by
their #[F]UberDrivers. To doubt THAT
as evidence, if you read their DETAILED
ACCOUNTINGS is to willingly Suspend
Belief on your part.

Bison: Respect the chi1cabby's FACTS!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The complaints mostly look phoney/misinformed. The dog didn't mess in the car? Oh, so the driver framed you? Not likely. 20% tip is only for Uber Taxi, yet customer discusses Uber X. Clearly doesn't know the difference. Do happy people ever post on that website? It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is the 411 on these people; Consumers Unified, LLC filed as a *Domestic Limited-Liability Company* in the *State of Nevada* on Monday, December 27, 2010 and is approximately five years old, as recorded in documents filed with *Nevada Secretary of State*.

That's it. They are NOTHING! If people want reviews, they'll go to yelp.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ORT said:


> I only speak the truth. Nothing personal.


my mom said always say the truth , you got her blessing


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> He's a taxi driver.


And what exactly do you think you are.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ORT said:


> And what exactly do you think you are.


I'll assume you mean when I worked for Uber.

When I worked for Uber, I was ridesharer. It was made abundantly clear to me by more than one taxi driver that I was not one of them and was not welcome soo why would I claim to be one now?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'll assume you mean when I worked for Uber.
> 
> When I worked for Uber, I was ridesharer. It was made abundantly clear to me by more than one taxi driver that I was not one of them and was not welcome soo why would I claim to be one now?


You are not doing any ridesharing, stop with this nonsense, uber is in no way shape or form ridesharing, you are a FHV dispatch service/Taxi, there is NO ridesharing going on here. You are picking up strangers to transporting them to THEIR destination for a price, that is called FHV/Taxi service, ridesharing, lol.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are not doing any ridesharing, stop with this nonsense, uber is in no way shape or form ridesharing, you are a FHV dispatch service/Taxi, there is NO ridesharing going on here. You are picking up strangers to transporting them to THEIR destination for a price, that is called FHV/Taxi service, ridesharing, lol.


I do not care.

More importantly, I generally don't claim to be part of any group that actively sought to do me harm and my actual POINT remains. Every "traditional" taxi driver I met that knew I was doing Uber gave me nothing but hate and hostility. I've seen more than a few comments from "traditional" taxi drivers on here - not all - that have been, how should I say this, "less than kind". So, yes, it neither surprises me nor really affects my mood to see one more disparaging remark from a taxi driver about rideshare drivers.


----------

